

Investor Video Pitches that Win - AustinEnigmatic
http://ownlocal.com/newspaper-support-group/pitch-videos/

======
martinkallstrom
Videos like these are very useful. If anyone has more great pitches on video,
please post!

------
hxf148
I'd also be interested in any great pitch videos you've seen. I am about to
take on the task of finding and securing investors. Scary :)

